# My TRT Journey



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 24, 2018)

I figured I would post up some pics showing my TRT journey.

This is what 250 mg of Sustanon per week administered in office put me at:


I must say, I felt pretty damn good at this level but all good things must come to an end.  

When my work situation changed, and I could no longer make it to the TRT clinic once per week, he put me on a mix of Enanthate (260 mg) and Proprionate (100 mg) every other week.  This was the result of that cluster ten days post injection:


That lab result was literally three months after the first one that I posted.  I also wonder what four more days would have looked like because I was on a hero to zero type feeling with my mood, and energy levels.  Two days prior to injection, I swear I was feeling WORSE than I did prior to beginning TRT and considered stopping all together.

He also managed to do this to my estradiol, which caused me to find another doctor:



The crazy thing is that former doctor kept me at 1 mg of anastrozole per week from the beginning until I left.  When I complained about my symptoms, his NP and PA told me to up that dose even more without taking any additional blood work.  I thought they were idiots and sought out a second opinion from a different doctor!

For the past year, my new doctor has worked with me dial in the protocol.

This was February 2018:


That was the result of 80 mg of cypionate administered 2x per week, 0.25 mg of anastrozole per week, 500 iU of HCG - two injections per week, and 50 mg of DHEA per day.


This was September 2018:


This was the result of 86 mg of cyp 2x per week, the same 500 iU of HCG 2x per week, 0.5 mg of anastrozole per week, and 25 mg of DHEA per day.  I wish the doctor would prescribe 1 ml per week.

So, prior to beginning this journey, I was sleeping 12+ hours per day, had no energy, no motivation, and couldn't lose any fat, despite diet and exercise.  When I lost weight, I lost strength, which made me believe my body chose to drop muscle instead of fat due to being in a low-t and hypothyroid state.  From a mental aspect, it literally felt like i was in a fog.  I couldn't concentrate for anything which is totally uncharacteristic for me.  I was just stuck in a rut, and my GP thought I was depressed and wanted to put me on SSRIs.

Post TRT, I have energy, I only need 6 to 8 hours of sleep per night, and I can lose fat if I eat properly (lol).  Mentally, it's like a night and day difference since my creativity has managed to return and I have a desire to learn new skills.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 24, 2018)

You shouldnt want more than that prescribed IMO.  Your numbers look fantastic.


----------



## DF (Dec 24, 2018)

Your current protocol looks great! Congrats!


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 24, 2018)

Congratulations on finally getting dialed in.

Just one question:
Precisely, how do you draw 86mg of oil into a syringe ?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 24, 2018)

Where’s the pics???????? Lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2018)

good deal & the avi is hilarious


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2018)

Damn amazing results,

Ive heard trt on sust can be pretty all over the place, yet it seemed it worked out well for u, 

Thats why i want to run sust instead of cyp, to see if i have great results or not as well


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 24, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> Congratulations on finally getting dialed in.
> 
> Just one question:
> Precisely, how do you draw 86mg of oil into a syringe ?



I use a 1 ml syringe, pull to the 4 and three more little lines.  My cypionate is 200 mg per ml.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 24, 2018)

This is good information for all of us. Thanks for sharing.

Looking forward to when we can change your name to SwoleCPA.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 24, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Damn amazing results,
> 
> Ive heard trt on sust can be pretty all over the place, yet it seemed it worked out well for u,
> 
> Thats why i want to run sust instead of cyp, to see if i have great results or not as well



If I were to use sustanon again, I'd probably use it on the every 3.5 day schedule versus once per week.  Personally, I found the quicker acting esters in it gave me a slight roller coaster feeling even at once per week.  Those first two days post injection, I felt great, then it somewhat leveled off.  Truthfully, I could have run like that at one injection per week because it was a decent experience.

With the longer lasting cypionate ester, I don't really feel that roller coaster effect.  Everything just seems to be balanced out, which is good and bad.  For example, my Sustanon injection was every Thursday, and Friday's gym session was always like beast mode/PR night.  I'm sure this was part psychological and part because of the shorter acting esters hitting the blood.

The only thing I will say about the enanthate and propionate mix every other week is that it truly sucked and had absolutely zero benefits over the other two protocols.  I felt fine for one week, then everything went to hell in that second week, up until my in-office injection.  Then, the process started all over again.  It was a true hero to zero roller coaster ride every other week.  I'm often floored when I speak to others who are on that particular protocol and they say they like it.  Yes, I know this is dependent on the individual, but man was that ever a crappy feeling for me.  I can't imagine anyone else wanting to live their life like that.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If I were to use sustanon again, I'd probably use it on the every 3.5 day schedule versus once per week.  Personally, I found the quicker acting esters in it gave me a slight roller coaster feeling even at once per week.  Those first two days post injection, I felt great, then it somewhat leveled off.  Truthfully, I could have run like that at one injection per week because it was a decent experience.
> 
> With the longer lasting cypionate ester, I don't really feel that roller coaster effect.  Everything just seems to be balanced out, which is good and bad.  For example, my Sustanon injection was every Thursday, and Friday's gym session was always like beast mode/PR night.  I'm sure this was part psychological and part because of the shorter acting esters hitting the blood.
> 
> The only thing I will say about the enanthate and propionate mix every other week is that it truly sucked and had absolutely zero benefits over the other two protocols.  I felt fine for one week, then everything went to hell in that second week, up until my in-office injection.  Then, the process started all over again.  It was a true hero to zero roller coaster ride every other week.  I'm often floored when I speak to others who are on that particular protocol and they say they like it.  Yes, I know this is dependent on the individual, but man was that ever a crappy feeling for me.  I can't imagine anyone else wanting to live their life like that.


Yeah ive been told to sup with a bit more prop while on sust in order to get the longer esters flowing, but that was why ive been reluctant about using sust as ive heard mixed reviews,


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 24, 2018)

The goal of trt is stable blood levels. Because of that very reason, I dont see why sust would ever be used when cyp and enth are available.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 25, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> The goal of trt is stable blood levels. Because of that very reason, I dont see why sust would ever be used when cyp and enth are available.


Yes truth, ive had just seen some guys who do better on sust, ive always wanted to try it and add more prop, a few guys ive met have just added more prop daily and said its g2g as long as u do that, but everyone different, cyp causes my hematocrit to take off so tpp or prop and sust might be better for me, or just strictly tpp or prop, but havent tried ace either so.... ive got a few to choose from


----------

